# RHEL 7 beta released



## lbft (Dec 11, 2013)

Red Hat have announced that RHEL 7 beta is now available for those with subscriptions. I doubt too many people here have Red Hat subs but this is stuff likely to be in the final RHEL 7 and thus the next major releases of Centos, Scientific Linux, etc.

Some interesting changes:


dropped 32 bit x86 support - 64 bit only, but libs are available for running 32 bit binaries
dropped official support for single-core single-thread CPUs (e.g. some Atoms, Celerons, Via Nanos)
3.10 kernel
The supported file systems are XFS, ext4 and btrfs.

Stuff to read:


announcement

FAQ
what's new (PDF)
No info on a final RHEL7 release date, and I'm sure it'll take a while after that for Cent 7 to be ready.

One of the interesting effects of this is that the next kernel version OpenVZ will probably support after the current 2.6.32 is 3.10.


----------



## blergh (Dec 11, 2013)

I'll do it for you; Fuck RHEL & CentOS in particular.


----------



## MartinD (Dec 11, 2013)

blergh said:


> I'll do it for you; Fuck RHEL & CentOS in particular.


  


Viva la CentOS!


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Dec 11, 2013)

In other news, Fedora 20 is released from beta?


----------



## dcdan (Dec 11, 2013)

Unfuck centos please. What is the alternative anyway?


----------



## nunim (Dec 12, 2013)

I guess I can understand why they dropped x86 but why drop single core support?


----------



## vampireJ (Dec 12, 2013)

dcdan said:


> Unfuck centos please. What is the alternative anyway?


For a time- Scientific Linux. But I think their good dev was pirated by a big company- redhat likely. 

Or even better use Debian or Ubuntu. Don't mean to start any distro war.


----------



## blergh (Dec 12, 2013)

MartinD said:


> Viva la CentOS!


I speak the truth!


----------



## dcdan (Dec 12, 2013)

vampireJ said:


> For a time- Scientific Linux. But I think their good dev was pirated by a big company- redhat likely.
> 
> Or even better use Debian or Ubuntu. Don't mean to start any distro war.


Seems to me that SL is pretty much the same as Centos, isn't it? You can even convert from one to another in like a minute.


----------

